# What is an expected % of fertile eggs per clutch



## nmpythons (Nov 1, 2011)

What is an expected % of fertile egg in a clutch?. So far I think I am at 50% or less with my first 5-6 clutches of Auratus. The female has laid 4-6 eggs at one time and the most tadpoles that have hatched are 3-4 per clutch. Is this is normal, should it get better with time, and or should I improve my husbandry?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what are you suplementing with? how old are your frogs?


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I normally get 100% from my leucs and azureus. I am not sure what's happening with your auratus, but maybe they are just starting to breed? This would make sense for the first few clutches with some frogs.


----------



## nmpythons (Nov 1, 2011)

I supplement by alternating Rep Cal and Herptivite on every feeding. Feedings are almost every other day to every 3 days at minimmum. This frogs just started to lay eggs and are about 1.5 years old to 2 years


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

nmpythons said:


> This frogs just started to lay eggs


It's pretty common for new breeders to be inconsistent, I wouldn't worry too much.

Make sure your supps are less than 6 months old, they go bad. Also Repashy Calcium Plus might help in the rotation


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nmpythons said:


> I supplement by alternating Rep Cal and Herptivite on every feeding. Feedings are almost every other day to every 3 days at minimmum. This frogs just started to lay eggs and are about 1.5 years old to 2 years


are you mixing the supplements in the same feeding?


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the same prob with my matecho trio , last year they started breeding had about 9 clutches of 6-10 eggs in each . Not one was good . This month they just started to lay again . First clutch so far spoiled . WTF .


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty sure this has been covered in numerous threads... search "*Vitamin A in the form of retinol*".


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Reef_Haven said:


> Pretty sure this has been covered in numerous threads... search "*Vitamin A in the form of retinol*".


precisely, and repashy makes a great Vit A supplement


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been dusting with vit A once a month for about a year now , after all my clutches last year all spoiled. Not sure what else to do


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Frogman8 said:


> I have the same prob with my matecho trio , last year they started breeding had about 9 clutches of 6-10 eggs in each . Not one was good . This month they just started to lay again . First clutch so far spoiled . WTF .


Are you sure that you have a male. Females may lay eggs without a male present. Have you gotten any viable eggs?


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

100% pos trio , 2-m 1-f


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Frogman, con you describe your routine after you pull the eggs Andywhatchappens to them when they spoil? I had a few clutches spoil with just RO water so began using a bit of dark tadpole tea made with Indian almond leaves and no more spoiled eggs. I know some have suggested a light misting with some methylene blue if extreme molding is an issue. I've personally never tried this.

To the op, depending on species in my collection it is about 75-100%. For example, I pulled my second clutch ever of banded luec eggs, and 10/11 are developing. A few "bad" eggs is not really all that uncommon.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I leave them in tank on the petri dish for at least 48 hrs after I spot eggs. Then put them in a larger Rubbermaid with moist towel on bottom sitting the petri on top, and close lid for moisture. I just mist w/distilled water nothing else. Next day or two there all spoiled. Not that new at this . I have had very great success with about 50-75 good eggs same routine from an old pair of azureus I had bred. What temps should I keep the eggs at? That may be my prob it's only about 60-65 upstairs now


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Frogman8 said:


> I leave them in tank on the petri dish for at least 48 hrs after I spot eggs. Then put them in a larger Rubbermaid with moist towel on bottom sitting the petri on top, and close lid for moisture. I just mist w/distilled water nothing else. Next day or two there all spoiled. Not that new at this . I have had very great success with about 50-75 good eggs same routine from an old pair of azureus I had bred. What temps should I keep the eggs at? That may be my prob* it's only about 60-65 upstairs now*


That's an issue for sure, Rob. 75-78F would be much better IMHO.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I will def get temps up next batch , hope for the best. Thanks for your help


----------



## billygunn (Nov 1, 2010)

i use an aged water mix. in a 5 gal bucket ill mix 1/2 tap water & 1/2 RO water. i do not treat the tap water since i let it age. there is an air stone to mix the water so it dont get funky. i also put a few dried almond leaves in the water. it make a black water with tannins type water. my adults get their food dusted with repashy calcium plus. i also gut load their food with repashy superload. i feed my adults fruit flies, crickets, termites and bean beetles to keep it mixed up. mainly crickets. the 1st few clutches only 2-3 tadpoles would hatch out of 7-8 (tincs oyapoks & citronellas). now i have about 98%+ hatch rate and they are around 2 yrs old. my oyapoks i get a clutch every 10-14 days. they took a small break over the winter with only 1-2 clutches a month with 3-5 eggs. this works great for me as i have right now 20+ tadpoles, 10 froglets (2-3 weeks out of the water) and around 10 juvies 6-8 months out of the water oyapoks. my citronella have been producing good eggs and tadpoles for about 6 months now. i havent tried any of the black water tonic thats for fish but that might work if you cant get the almond leaves.


----------

